# TH1/TH2 cytokine ratio testing



## Hopeful (Aug 19, 2002)

Help Peter!
I have just heard from my clinic that they have found a problem with my immune system. I have a high cytokine ratio. They have made me an appointment to discuss this at the end of August as I am going on holiday Wednesday. Sorry to throw this at you but do you know if this is serious for me as I have tried to look up notes and have frightened myself reading about rheumatoid arthritus etc. Any info would be much appreciated or if you know what kind of drug corrects this. Thanks again for any help you can offer.
Regards, Helen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Hopeful said:


> Help Peter!
> I have just heard from my clinic that they have found a problem with my immune system. I have a high cytokine ratio. They have made me an appointment to discuss this at the end of August as I am going on holiday Wednesday.
> 
> Have a nice time!! The information you have so far is too vague for me to comment on but I am sure that it will not be a major problem.
> ...


----------

